# X Flock Shrink Tubing - Maxim Champ



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey guys,

I received my Maxim Champ not too long ago and had to do something about it's grip. The HDPE polymer was way too slippery.

I liked the X Flock Tubing that came with my Axiom Ocularis, so I went ahead and purchased some.

The X Flock I ordered was sized at 25MM.

The strips for the forks were cut at 1 1/4 inch and the grip strip was cut at 2 1/4 inch.

I didn't have a heat gun, so tried hair dryer at close range, that didn't work. So, I held it over the stove at a medium heat and rotated it which worked out okay.

There was just one area under the forks that might have benefited from a heat gun. I wound up hitting it with a micro torch I had.

The grip strip took a little effort to get on, due to the flare at the bottom of the Champ. But overall, it was a pretty easy install and a huge benefit in grip.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. It looks really good also.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey! THAT turned out super. I like that stuff too. It feels great Another incentive to add more poly to my um... growing poly horde.

I think I saw some of that SOMEWHERE in *purple* as well. I need to look for it again!

So basically the size that you cut, that is pretty much what you end up with (vertically) when you apply heat. The shrinkage seems to occur horizontally--looks like.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

It kind of shrunk all around. The grip section started out 2 1/4 inch and now measures around 2/16 inch.

I probably probably could have gotten away with a 20mm for the forks. I was getting a little worried that it wasn't going to shrink enough.

I had to get the 25mm, because of the flare on the grip.

I wound up cutting off the grip strip and reapplying after I posted the pictures. It was bugging me that the "X" was not centered.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

ShootnCoastie said:


> It kind of shrunk all around. The grip section started out 2 1/4 inch and now measures around 2/16 inch.
> 
> I probably probably could have gotten away with a 20mm for the forks. I was getting a little worried that it wasn't going to shrink enough.
> 
> ...


Ah. I had not noticed that about the uncentered "*X*" -- good to keep in mind before applying heat.

It appears that you sized everything perfectly. Good job!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice job on that, bud; dressed it up sharp, too


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

You definitly took it to the next level. looks great!


----------



## Ronnie G. Durbin (Jul 21, 2015)

Both my Axiom Champ and Jelly Bean are just too slick for me to shoot comfortably, so your post gives me hope that there is a remedy at hand. Thanks.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

they look really good with that grip on !!


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah that is functional and very attractive it looks like it belongs there great solution..!!


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah that is functional and very attractive it looks like it belongs there great solution..!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

10 bucks a foot too.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

pult421 said:


> 10 bucks a foot too.


Not sure where you're finding it for $10.00 a foot, but I purchased here at $9.29 for 39.4 inches.

http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/X-FLOCK-SHRINK-TUBING-p1531.htm

The 0.984" is 25MM and found that good for 3/4" slingshots and 0.788" is 20MM which I found works out okay for 1/2 inch slingshots. Now that will all depend on the fork size also. A little alcohol helps in sliding them into place.


----------

